# Photographing Ghosts / UV Photography?



## Hillsilly (Aug 1, 2014)

When you photograph ghosts, do you use the infrared spectrum or UV? I'm just about to send a camera out for an IR conversion, and am just trying to decide if there is any benefit to a full spectrum conversion compared with a two spectrum conversion. Apart from potential ghost hunting, seeing how clean your hotel sheets are, checking if your kids have sunscreen on and making sure you haven't been passed some forged banknotes is there any other benefit to a UV conversion? What type of photographs do you take? And if you use the UV spectrum, what type of filter do you recommend?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

I just use the camera the way it is. I find that ghost photography works best after several glasses of 18 year old scotch.....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 1, 2014)

Unless you are planning on investing on UV lighting, you might find shooting in "natural UV" kinda flat.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Aug 1, 2014)

You need a full spectre conversion. Obviously


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I just use the camera the way it is. I find that ghost photography works best after several glasses of 18 year old scotch.....




I am sober....don't believe this is a ghost , the cat doesn't sense anything...usually they do : 
But, I am willing to go for that 18 year old scotch ;D


----------



## randym77 (Aug 1, 2014)

The IR cameras used on _Ghost Hunters_ and the like are not the kind most of us use when we do infrared photography.

IR photography (the kind where the trees are white) is near-infrared. Just outside our vision range. 

The IR cameras the ghost hunters use on TV are very expensive and "see" wavelengths much longer. 

Of course, some people claim to have photographed ghosts even with normal visible light, so you might luck out with an infrared conversion.

UV photography is fascinating, but probably not worth it for ghost hunting. You will need special lenses, because most lenses block UV light. Last time I checked, UV lenses were crazy expensive.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I just use the camera the way it is. I find that ghost photography works best after several glasses of 18 year old scotch.....
> ...



Suppose the cat IS the ghost.....


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 1, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Then what the heck is eating the food?


----------

